# 2011 overheating issues



## cruzin64 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm new in this forum. I currently have a Chevrolet Cruze 2011 L4 turbo and I seem to be having a overheating issue. Now I've changed my thermostat and pressure tested my hoses and it still overheats as I drive going to like 60 mph. My fans still come on,I use the proper coolant, I made sure the system is at level coolant-wise and the hoses get hot on the drivers side but not on the passenger side? What gives I hear these cars can crop up with issues.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When does it overheat? You say it overheats on the highway. Does it overheat in stop and go or at idle?

If it's only highway, then that suggests the radiator is plugged. Either on the airflow or coolant side. However, I think that would be the first defective radiator we've heard of.

Another problem may be a bad cap that's not allowing the system to pressurize.

Lastly, if the car's overheated, you may have a damaged head gasket. That can cause further overheating. Look for a kit that will test your coolant for exhaust gases.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Your definition of overheating is? 

More info please.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You Cruze has a temperature gauge. What temperature is it reading? Anything up to 230 is normal for this car.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering if you had the emissions recall done my Cruze was running at 215 to 219F before recall on my scan gauge, after recall its at 226 to 231 on the highway even if it 35F outside. Ill pull over and fan is running which it should not be. Took it back to dealer 2 times they say its normal. I feel heat kills things but cant find a way to keep it running cooler because of computer controlled thermostats in these cars. Not sure if I should just pull the thermostat out but don't want any codes thrown. I also changed the both coolant sensors and nothing still stays the same.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The higher temperatures allow the engine a more efficient fuel burn. My 2012 ECO MT routinely runs at 226 to 231F with no issues. When the engine is under load it drops to 186 to 190F. I have an early enough model so I have the digital temperature readouts.


----------

